# Any problems with S&W revolver lock?



## WinMag (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm thinking of getting a S&W 629 in .44 mag. Just wanted to see if the dog-on key lock has given anybody any trouble. Has anyone had a situation where the lock engaged under recoil? I might buy a used gun to avoid the lock but used prices for nice guns are not much different from new prices. I'm going to use the gun as a woods sidearm so I will be shooting everything from .44 shot loads to .44 special self defense ammo to 240 grain soft points to 300 grain cast cores, depending on the situation. I plan to also do a fair amount of target shooting with it and it will be loaded with .44 specials for home defense.

I'm thinking about a stainless gun with 4" barrel. I also really like the 4" Ruger Redhawk. If I go with the Ruger, there would be no key lock worries and many shooters say that the Ruger is stronger.

Decisions, decisions....


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

I have a S&W 357mag with the lock and have yet to have a problem with it. It has been unlocked since the day I bought it. I also do quite a bit of target shooting with this gun.

Joe


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Buy the Smith and don't look back.


----------



## TURKEYBILL (May 14, 2008)

S&W all the way.I have a 629 44mag and love the gun.8 3/8 barrle .I deer hunt with it and target shoot alot.Never had a problem with it my $.02


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

I shoot and carry a S&W 325PD,and A Friend shoots a 625 in IDPA. I believe the lock is a non-issue. C-man


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

I refuse to buy anything with a integral lock on it, one guy on the 24hour campfire bought one, the lock broke, and S&W couldn't fix it, and would not replace the pistol. I do not trust the lock. Look for a good used one with out...............seriously, especially if it will be used in the home at all form goblins. Or just get a good Ruger Redhawk. Les


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

no problms with about 500 rounds through my 340PD with atleast half of that being .357 and the rest +p .38's

J-


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

YMMV, but I have no use for the internal locks, seems the lawyers just wanted to get involved. You do not need to add more stuff, murphy can take over way too easily.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

Violator22 said:


> I refuse to buy anything with a integral lock on it, one guy on the 24hour campfire bought one, the lock broke, and S&W couldn't fix it, and would not replace the pistol. Les


I have no experience with the internal lock but I am a bit skeptical of this story - this would be the end of S&W reputation if true and verifiable. Maybe there is more to the story . . .


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

[Youtube]RVPYgohVCNM[/Youtube]


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

jmoser said:


> I have no experience with the internal lock but I am a bit skeptical of this story - this would be the end of S&W reputation if true and verifiable. Maybe there is more to the story . . .


 



I have a 629 in 44 Mag with 6.5" barrel and love it. Mine doesn't have the lock but I can't imagine S&W putting something out there that's wrought with problems...


----------



## freshwater drum (Mar 17, 2007)

my $.02 is rugers have a stronger frame; but the s&w has a much,much,much nicer trigger. the trigger lock is no issue to me. i have a ruger rh in 44. nice gun it's much nicer after magna port got done with the trigger. if i was buying another new one it would be a s&w just for the nicer trigger on them. almost got a new s&w in .41 mag but the war department(a.k.a. the wifey) told me no!


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

jmoser said:


> I have no experience with the internal lock but I am a bit skeptical of this story - this would be the end of S&W reputation if true and verifiable. Maybe there is more to the story . . .



Jeff, go over to the campfire, and PM Lewis Perkins, he is the guy that had the issues, there were quite a few others that complained about it. Also, to the gentleman that put up how to remove the infernal safety. You just voided the warranty on a 600 dollar revolver.  I personally will not own a Smith, a taurus nor a Rossi due to the infernal safeties, now I do understand the S&W model 40, they did not put the safety on them, good move by S&W. Les

P.S. Here is a link to the thread by Lewis, it explains the issues he had.

Any S&W with the infernal lock sucks!


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm not the only one. 



Massad Ayoob said:


> *Massad Ayoob* « GUN LOCKS, GUN LAWS, AND THE PASSING OF TED KENNEDY
> GOING POSTAL »
> 
> *INTERNAL GUN LOCKS*
> ...


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

freshwater drum said:


> my $.02 is rugers have a stronger frame; but the s&w has a much,much,much nicer trigger. the trigger lock is no issue to me. i have a ruger rh in 44. nice gun it's much nicer after magna port got done with the trigger. if i was buying another new one it would be a s&w just for the nicer trigger on them. almost got a new s&w in .41 mag but the war department(a.k.a. the wifey) told me no!


All true about Ruger vs S&W but the action is really only much better in DA - if its a hunting revolver you will shoot it SA and the Ruger can match or beat the S&W with a little TLC and a $8 spring kit.


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow, by posting a link to a youtube clip, I voided a warranty?:yikes::lol:


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

You know what I mean wisenhiemer. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

:lol: I'm glad you took that as it was intended. 

You're definitely right though, if someone chooses to disable the lock there are consequences.

The S&W ILS controversy is an interesting one for sure. I don't like the lock, especially since it has been failed for some peole on occasion. I still bought one though.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm looking for a prelock Mountain Gun in 45 Colt, I have am trying to build a small collection of doubler action 45 Colts.  Plus I gots a good sense of humor. :grin:


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

jjc155 said:


> no problms with about 500 rounds through my 340PD with atleast half of that being .357 and the rest +p .38's
> 
> J-


Makes my hand hurt just thinking bout that there.


Internal locks ...... unlock it in the shop when you buy it and throw the key away.


----------



## freshwater drum (Mar 17, 2007)

jmoser said:


> All true about Ruger vs S&W but the action is really only much better in DA - if its a hunting revolver you will shoot it SA and the Ruger can match or beat the S&W with a little TLC and a $8 spring kit.


 
horrible doesn't even begin to describe the triger on my ruger when fired single action. there was a ton of slop in that thing. mine might have been a one time thing but it was bad. anyways it's fixed now.


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

I had a 329 PD, it started locking up by itself with full strength loads. It progressively got worse until 10.0gr of unique with a 240gr LSWC would start engaging the lock. Ditched that one and got a prelock 629 4" Don't let everyone else fool you. The lock is a problem, especially if you will be staking your life on this weapon.


----------



## WinMag (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks for all the feedback. I learned a lot here. NoWake's video was informative. The lock worries me because when the gun recoils after firing, the inertia is rotational and the lock rotates in the same plane as the recoil inertia. This would tend to rotate the lock.

On the other hand, Taurus designed their lock into the hammer so that it rotates on a plane that is perpendicular to the moment of inertia of the recoil. The Taurus lock system makes more sense to me than the Smith & Wesson system.

I like the nice S&W trigger but like redneckdan said, I will be staking my life on this weapon. I think I will look for a pre-lock Smith but they cost more than the new revolvers. Ruger's price is right and they have no friggin lock. I think I will buy a new Ruger and a used Smith! 

Please carry on with the discussion.


----------



## WinMag (Dec 19, 2004)

Violator22 said:


> Jeff, go over to the campfire, and PM Lewis Perkins, he is the guy that had the issues, there were quite a few others that complained about it. Also, to the gentleman that put up how to remove the infernal safety. You just voided the warranty on a 600 dollar revolver.  I personally will not own a Smith, a taurus nor a Rossi due to the infernal safeties, now I do understand the S&W model 40, they did not put the safety on them, good move by S&W. Les
> 
> P.S. Here is a link to the thread by Lewis, it explains the issues he had.
> 
> Any S&W with the infernal lock sucks!


I just finished reading through the nine pages of commentary about the S&W lock system. There were also some other links that were very informative. If you carry a S&W revolver with the lock, it is worth the investment of time to read about the experience others have had.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Glad I could help. Arm yourself with the most info ya can. Les


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

Everything I have read points to it being inertia driven. With that being the case it seems like S&W could come up with an easy fix. I wonder why they haven't yet. I may look for one that has a reputation of locking up, and try to see what's going on in there.


----------

